# MINI camera



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone else having a problem with the camera app? I just noticed that it opens but just shows a black screen like something is covering the physical camera. This may have followed installation if the fix package that was released I'm not sure.


----------



## Morphinity (Jun 20, 2011)

Change the resolution to a non-widescreen one. Widescreen is currently not working.


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks that did the trick. Not sure how it got set to something that doesn't work but happy to have a functioning camera again.


----------



## thevdude (Jul 27, 2011)

It defaults to that, I'm pretty sure.


----------

